# Hunter hair? Am I doing it right?



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

A much neather way is to braid or even better, freanch braid the hair. It really helps keep the hair out of your face. I just flip mine up once into a bun. not onto of my head.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It looks good, just be sure the hair net covers your ears


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

why is that?


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

It's tradition. xD


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

nice thread.
Those are actually some good example pictures


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

you're doing it GREAT! i don't like french braids (and HATE buns) because you can't get that little bit of hair over your ears. Which I admit, don't do myself, but when it comes down to other people looking good, is important.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey! so how was your show this weekend??


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

It was GREAT! I posted pictures in the Rider Critique board.


----------

